# Interesting lighting revelation



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

As I was taking stuff down last night, I turned off the lighting in my cemetary. I had used blue and green CFL's and had a cool look. The only light still running was my lightning flash. I actually like THAT look better. Its much more realistic. I even got the wife to come look, and she agreed with me!!
I plan to use the greens as highlights next year, but I think I might try the lightning light. Sometimes less is more, IMHO.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

I didnt get around to making my lightning simulator machine thing this year but it's one of my top jobs for next year. Was yours just running with a colour organ?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It is amazing how lighting is everything. a few years ago when I first started making LED spots, I didn't think there were enough and used some colored flood lights as well. Just like you, at the end of the night, I was shutting down and found that without the floods there was indeed enough lighting with just the few LEDs. I'm glad you found a "look" that works for you, I'll give it a try next year to see.


----------

